# feral cats same all over?



## cateyes1981 (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello

I was just wondering are feral cats the same all over the world? (as in feral cats from North america same as ones in russia or India etc.... I have seen some video footage of feral cats that are found on tropical islands and GOD they look nothing like the cats here! they look almost weasel like! very strange, anyways have ferals ever been split up as "sub species?


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Just as there are differences in domesticated breeds, I'm sure there are many "looks" in feral cats. I think this article will be helpful:



> The domestic cat evolved from the African wild cat, Felis libyca. Feral cats are the offspring of stray or abandoned domestic cats who revert to a wild state. Raised without human contact, they are fearful of humans. Feral cats are successful survivors, especially in urban areas, where they scavenge off garbage, left-over food from restaurant areas, and feedings by sympathetic people.
> The domestic cat was introduced throughout the world by explorers and scientists, taken to new regions to control other introduced species, such as rodents. Labeled an "exotic" species, they are often unpopular with biologists. However, in some urban areas, they represent one of the few remaining predators since humans have either killed all native predators, or caused their demise through urban expansion.


http://www.feralcat.com/acafcmc.html


----------

